# Daddy's Ghost Scare



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jun 27, 2005)

We were sitting in the living room picking out music for the fireworks and right after we listened to "I Wish You Peace" by the Eagles he looked into the door way and said hecould have sworn he saw someone walk past. i thought he was joking because my dad is really into the whole scaring people out of their mind. at first i didn't believe him, but when he sat down on the couch he turned pale...like he had seen a ghost!!

Was it Carl letting us know he's here? 

Hmm... kinda creepy!!

-Danielle


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 27, 2005)

There is _no question_ in my mind,seriously, that Buck is nearby your Father, Danielle. There are things that he said to me in PM today that Buck would've said. 

I found the email the other day that Buck sent to me when JimD first came onto the forum. He definitely had great respect for your father and saw that he has a heart of love for people's feelings and critters.

Nope, considering how much Helen and I have been thinking about this party, and talking about how to do it, etc., and now knowing how hard it's going to be without him there, I wouldn't be _One Bit _surprised if Buck was walking by checking out what your Dad's doing. Buck knows your dad's stepping in where Helen and I left off. He sees it, and is helping Jim, I suspect. 

I thank God for your Dad right now. 

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Jun 27, 2005)

There is no doubt in my mind, Spirits aredefinately with us , all ittakes is an open mind to be ableto see and hear them , When Dadgoes to bed tonight have himtry and remember his dreams Im sure somethingof significane will appear to him .Theres a Message needingsaying and it will come thru to JimD.


----------



## JimD (Jun 28, 2005)

This was really not funny at all at the time. Danielle really thought I was picking on her. I've never had anything like this happen to me before.

It was quite real. I was looking at the doorway that goes to the hallway that leads to the bunnie room and the kitchen. I saw "something" pass from the bunnie room side and go into the kitchen. It was a "figure" that was a bit taller than me and appeared to be wearing a blue shirt and was wearing glasses. It was so real that I went into the kitchen to see who it was, because Danielle and I were the only ones in the house at the time. No one was in the kitchen when I got there and the backdoor was locked from the inside. So I went to the bunnie room to check things out. All of the bunnies were sitting at the fronts of their cages, ears up, big eyed, very very quiet. 

Can anyone say "PANIC ATTACK!!"? I felt faint, my heart was racing, hair standing on end, weak knees, the whole nine yards worth here folks. I had to sit down and that's when Danielle realized I wasn't joking around.

If it was Buck, it makes sense that he would check on the bunnies....and he must have known about the case of Trader Joe's Salsa in the fridge, too. 

~Jim


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 28, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> If it was Buck, it makes sense that he would check on the bunnies....and he must have known about the case of Trader Joe's Salsa in the fridge, too.


Hee hee. I'm sorry, Jim. I know it must have really freaked you out. I used to laugh off stories like that, but about seven years ago, we rented an old house and there were definitely spirits there. I heard them talking at night and I often heard a woman crying. I had friends that stayed over and they heard them, too. It was strange, but I never felt scared or threatened in any way.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 28, 2005)

Laura, 

I can't wait to share stories with you at the Party. I have some pictures that I think you and Jim will find very interesting. I'm really looking forward to that part of the party. 

Jim, sent this note to Helen. Have you ever heard of "The Hooker Man" there in Jersey?

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Jun 28, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Laura,
> 
> I can't wait to share stories with you at the Party. I have some pictures that I think you and Jim will find very interesting. I'm really looking forward to that part of the party.
> 
> ...


Budd Lake...Railroad tracks...Green light??....Scary stuff in NJ ya know!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jun 28, 2005)

I went to New Orleans two years ago....and the hotel I stayed in was converted from a prison.. the building that i was in was the psychiatric ward of the prison.......it was FREAKY ... One night the door on the piece of furniture holding the TV just keep swinging shut by itself..........the one bar we went to used to be a morgue (the bar is aptly named "The Morgue") and where the bathrooms are is where the bodies were stored...needless to say I did not go in there ..... I have so many stories to tell from there.......awesome place to go for anyone on a ghost hunt!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 28, 2005)

Yes, JimD! That's it!!Railroad tracks, etc. I saw that ghost along with 15 other people that saw it at the same time. I never heard so many people turn so quiet within a minute. 

Freddy'sMom, sounds like a fascinating place to visit. Will love to hear more about it on Sunday.



-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Jun 30, 2005)

My college campus has some scary stories involved in it. The high rise dorm used to be a mental hospital back when mentally ill patients weren't treated so nicely. Residents claim they hear screams at night.

My old dorm was an old mansion. THe little boy who lived with his mom and dad was mentally challenged and ended up being murdered by his father. I have seen his ghost in the basement playing with a red rubber ball. The mother was also murdered by being pushed down the stairs. Other people have claimed to see her. I remember one night I was in bed, the door unlocked, opened, closed and then locked again and I didnt see anyone. Scared me badly =p


----------



## JimD (Jun 30, 2005)

*BOO!!*


----------



## bunsforlife (Jun 30, 2005)

AHhHH! You scared me!


----------



## ariel (Jun 30, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> *BOO!!*





Jim, there are things that happen to us for a reason, I am a HUGE believer in past lives and people "checking" on us or guiding us etc. 
I believe that we all have angels watching over us and that if we are open enough to believe, then things will happen as we are not closed off, so there for angels and spirits feel more at ease in coming forward and letting us know they are near us.

What you experienced is truly magical, yes scary, but who ever it was felt comfortable enough for you to see them or maybe they wanted you to see them.

And maybe you are right , maybe it was Buck who came to see what you were up to, cherish your experience.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jun 30, 2005)

Certainly sounds like it could have been Carl! And what a comforting thought that is to all of you who knew him...that he is watching over you and your bunnies, still present in some form.

I never used to believe in the after life, or angels, or any of that. Some strange things did happen in our house when I was a child, but they scared me so much that I didn't want to acknowledge it. But in the past few years my entire life was turned upside down...and I discovered that angels do exist (as do ghosts, spirit guides, etc.). I even created a website that explains how I *met* an angel three years ago...the archangel Gabriel...one evening. That was the beginning of my no longer doubting their existence.

One thing that occured when I was a child happened whenI was around 11 or so, I was awakened from my sleep one night to the sound of my bedroom door slowly opening. My head was buried under the covers (I used to be very afraid of the dark), and I remember lying there shaking, far too afraid to peek out and look. Then I heard footsteps approaching the bed...it was someone wearing shoes, not difficult to hear because I had a hardwood floor. By that time I was so terrified that I couldn't move even if I wanted to, and I remained frozen in terror for what felt an eternity. I know that I eventually did fall back to sleep, maybe an hour or so later, not hearing any more footsteps, but my sleep was a restless one. When I woke up in the morning it was the first thing I recalled, and I wondered if I had actually dreamt it. But then, as I sat up and swung my feet towards the floor, I froze...the bottom drawer of the cedar chest that was next to my bed had been pulled open, and the contents...letters from my brother who was training in the army down in the United States...were strewn everywhere. Of course no one else in the house believed me when I told them about it, and eventually I learned to not talk about it, lest I be teased. But I do believe now that this 'entity' was my mother, who had passed away the year before. My brother was enlisted in the US army right when the Vietnam war was raging, and I think some part of her was watching over him. She was drawn to that cedar chest, which had been hers when she was still with us, and to the letters that my brother had written to the family while he was in North Carolina.

Anyway, I do believe that what you saw, JimD, was certainly a presence of some kind, and it wouldn't surprise me in the least if it was Buck Jones himself. I wonder if he is visiting all of his friends' and aquaintances' homes, checking in on the rabbits and the people he loved.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok so i had my own ghost scare, i was looking thru some pictures that i took of myself and there was an orb sitting right in my picture!!! its starting to creep me out!


----------



## Zee (Jul 1, 2005)

Coming from an Irish family, I am very used to ghosts, spiritual happenings, etc...

It is something that runs in the family. All us girls know when we need to call home, or as in the case with my mum, dreaming my uncle died at the exact same time that he did die. My gran is a precog.

I to have had my fair share of experiences over the years.

Where i live now, has a presence. I know when they are around, cos Lop normally faces my front door, then goes up onto her back legs and sits for a couple of mins.

Jim there is no doubt in my mind that it was Buck that came to see you and check on the buns. He seemed from his posts, that he was the type of person, that would do something like this in the afterlife. Cheerish that experience! You are a very lucky person, to have him visit you.


----------



## BitterCowgal (Jul 1, 2005)

Two of my classmates died in a car accident my junior year of high school... I didn't go to my junior prom but I did go to my senior. When I got my pictures back after prom I happened to notice that in every single last picture there were two orbs in them. I have no doubt in the least that those two orbs were my two deceased classmates coming back to be with their class one last time...no doubt at all.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 1, 2005)

Definitely looks like an orb, Danielle.

Zee, you're right that Buck would've been checking on us and our bunnies; especially when Jim and Danielle were working on the bunny party preparations.

Another thing Carl was looking forward to doing in the afterlife was going to 'pick the brains' of scholars, philosophers, etc. whom he read for years but had passed on. I can just see him doing that too. Knowing Carl, he taught them a thing or two as well.




-Carolyn


----------



## rabbits (Jul 1, 2005)

This is an interesting topic. Interesting, mostly how all of you are reacting to it. Carolyn and I have shared some of our own experiences, and I have almost daily occurrences of the paranormal, including people coming to me to deliver messages.

A few years ago I started writing a book about some of my experiences, there are just so many, that Carolyn and I had even talked about starting a webiste for people to share their stories.

So feel thankful, JimD, that Buck has chosen you to deliver his message, and don't be surprised if he comes again.


----------



## Zee (Jul 1, 2005)

I can very well believe it.
*
Carolyn wrote:*


> Another thing Carl was looking forward to doing in the afterlife was going to 'pick the brains' of scholars, philosophers, etc. whom he read for years but had passed on.I can just see him doing that too. Knowing Carl, he taught them a thing or two as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 3, 2005)

Can't you just see it, Zee?

I sure can! 

* * * * * * *


I look forward to hearing more on this from you folks.



-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Jul 3, 2005)

Sure can Carolyn. 

I can't wait to hear more stories. I love this subject, I could talk about it all day.
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> Can't you just see it, Zee?
> 
> I sure can!
> 
> ...


----------



## onnie (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm really glad you have brought up this subject' as i have been a great believer since the age of 6 when i saw a ghost in a church that scared the living daylights out of me. I have had many strange feelings toward's some people over the year's 'i can't explain it really it's more of a gut feeling and vision's in my head as i'm talking to them. The worst being a few parent's of my daughters classmates i just new i should'nt let her go round their house. I have seen a medium by accident 'i was sitting in a pub one night and this women kept touching my leg' a bit weird i thought' but the more she touched my leg it was like a static feeling and i new she had the gift.I asked her if she had the gift she appoligised for touching my leg and said yes and she was getting a lot of vibes from me and proceeded to tell me a lot of things about my life that where true and also a lot of thing's that had'nt happened at that time' but boy without going into detail have they come true. I was told that i to have the gift but do'nt understand what i am feeling and advised me to go to a gifted school to learn to open up more. As yet i have'nt as it scare's me a bit. I to do not bring up this subject often as some people are unbelivers and think you are a nut or something. I also believe without a shadow of a dought that Buck is still around watching this forum' visiting his friends and blessing all our bunnies' i often get this over whelming warm feeling of love in my stomach when reading Buck's post's or when people are talking about him.Any one else have feelings simalar to mine i would be really interested to know.:angel:


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 3, 2005)

What an awesome topic!

I TOTALLY believe. My grandfather has come to me a few times now... Itis just SO amazing! Whenever I smell Players cigaretts, is when he shows up...

Daytona, has been sitting on the couch and panting, sleeping, or chewing a bone, and ALL of a sudden, he stops what he's doing and looks as thought he's following somethingwith his eyes... One other time we were watching tv, and he started to growl, we told him to be quiet, but it was like we weren't even there... he jumped off the couch, and walkedinto the kitchen doorway, stopped growling,like he was listening to something, sat, then layed down and rolled onto hisbelly! 

Peter was TOTALLY freaked out, me on the other hand, I was just amazed at the whole thing!

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 3, 2005)

My brother's in-laws lost their cousin at the age of 17 in a motorcycle accident. They had gone to see psychic, George Anderson, down in the City. The guy has an amazing following and it's very had to book an appt. He usually takes people that have lost their children because the pain is so deep and it's so unnatural for a parent to bury a child.

During the session, George hit on So Many valuable points, named family members, etc. without ever having met the cousins parents or family at all.

At one point, George said to his mother, "He's standing behind you with a Huge Bouquet of White Roses."

Unbenounced to everyone, each time the mother went to her son's grave, she brought one white rose. No one knew that. She hadn't even told her husband. It was between her and her deceased son only. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 3, 2005)

onnie,

Raspberry told me that the day everyone lit the candles for Buck, she definitely felt his presence here. 

And yes, each time we bring back one of his posts, it certainly does feel like he's tuning in. 

He's gone, but not far. :angel: :bunnyangel:

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Jul 3, 2005)

Strange you saying that Carolyn, 

That evening was very strange, an air, I cannot really explain it. It was an uplifting experience, one I will not forget easily.
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> onnie,
> 
> Raspberry told me that the day everyone lit the candles for Buck, she definitely felt his presence here.
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 3, 2005)

That's exactly what Raspberry said, Zee. She's on vacation right now, otherwise she'd explain it. She's so much better at it than I am. 

She said that you could just feel the energy and the love, and you could feel him and you knew he was there knowing what was going on.

I'm so glad you felt it too. :jumpforjoy:

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Jul 3, 2005)

*Thats it !! *

Ive been speaking in German all day, so switching back can sometimes been a bit confusing.


----------



## JimD (Jul 4, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> That's exactly what Raspberry said, Zee. She's on vacation right now, otherwise she'd explain it. She's so much better at it than I am.
> 
> She said that you could just feel the energy and the love, and you could feel him and you knew he was there knowing what was going on.
> 
> ...


....I can still feel it. Even now.


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 4, 2005)

I agree Jim! Amazing experiences... and I am sure we will have that presence on Saturday!


----------



## onnie (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn i know exactely what Raspberry felt cause i felt it too' unexplainable really just an over whelming feeling of love and a tingley feeling that radiated all through my body.God bless Buck Jones and all our departed animals.:angel:


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 21, 2005)

WEll since Carolyn showed us her scrapbook of the pictures of apparitions Shawn and I talked a good part of the ride home about these things. Like last week when we were in bed, a flash of light streaked across our bedroom ceiling... and it didnt come from outside... neither of us slept well that night... but I am just relieved I wasnt seeing things. Our Apartment is full of odd sounds, creaking, doors opening and stuph like that, so it makes one wonder... we have a nightlight in the bathroom because of it. 

Hehe. So anyway... I remember Carolyn talking about a picture of me with Cali and her niece nad nephew that had an apparition in it... but didnt get to see the picture! So lemme see =) Shawn is very curious too!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 21, 2005)

I'll send the picture to you via email, bunsforlife, rather than post it.



-Carolyn


----------



##  (Aug 21, 2005)

I find this thread very interesting. I'm 34.When I was 5 my father passed away. We had his after funeralget together at my grandfather's 2 story house that is well over 100years old. My brother, sister &amp; I were playing in thefront and I looked up and distinctly and clearly saw my father watchingus from the attic window. I have had instances throughout theyears where I have felt a presence at different times and have alwayswondered if he was still watching.

I mention the age of my grandfather's home because growing up we alwaysknew there was something up withthe house.


----------



## JimD (Aug 31, 2005)

***bump for NickySnow***


----------



## Nicky Snow (Aug 31, 2005)

thanks Jim!

Buck will never be gone if he is always remembered!

Nicole


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Sep 1, 2005)

I am sorry if this is of topic, but I would liketo ask something. I have been on this website since June, but there is still one thing that I would like to know, and please forgive me if it is kind of a personal or emotional question for some of you. I would like to know who Buck is. From what I have heard, he was a member of the forum who passed away, and I am extremely sorry for that. But that is all that I know. I don't mean to offend anybody with this question, I am just curious.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 1, 2005)

Click on the Members icon, go to Buck Jones, view his topics and his posts, read themand you'll get a sense of the Great Man that Buck is. Sadly he died on June 19th. 

He touched our private and public lives deeply. It's hard to come up with words that describe such a mentor, a kind and loving man, and a devoted and loyal friend to many. He touchedheartsaround the world the way I've never seen any other member do on any other forum - ever. 

The church that his memorial service was held at was one of the biggest churches out there, and Buck packed the house. The people that had a hard time making friends or keeping them could always count on Buck. He accepted people unconditionally.

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Sep 1, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> He touched our private and public lives deeply. It's hard to come up with words that describe such a mentor, a kind and loving man, and a devoted and loyal friend to many. He touchedheartsaround the world the way I've never seen any other member do on any other forum - ever.
> 
> The people that had a hard time making friends or keeping them could always count on Buck. He accepted people unconditionally.
> 
> -Carolyn




....ditto

~Jim


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Sep 1, 2005)

After reading some of Buck's posts and seeing how he helped everybody on the forum and never backed down from a question, I almost fell as if I knew him from reading his posts. I can really see his personality and his sense of humor. I never met him in real life, but I can tell that whenever he was with friends, there was never a dull moment. I am truly sorry that he has passed away, but I know that even though he is not with usphysically, he will always be with us emotionally and spiritually. 

Rest In Peace, Buck.:rose:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 1, 2005)

Beautiful tribute, Boricua.

Buck had so many great ideas, and just as you feel like you know him just by reading his posts, that's the way so many felt. 

If you feel he touched you in a special way and you can relate to his writings, he has taken you under his wing. Your rabbits will always have a special angel watching over them and he will greet each one at the Rainbow Bridge when it's time for him to watch over them until you meet again.

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Jun 19, 2006)

:bump


----------



## JimD (Aug 25, 2006)

"There comes a time when all of the cosmic tumblers have clicked into place and the universe opens itself up for a few seconds to show you what's possible."


----------

